# Corten Steel Sheet Resurfacing / Rusting



## jlutsky (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello! Looking for recommendations as to how I might resurface these corten steel plates to remove some of the larger scratches. Also, curious as to why a couple of these aren't rusting at all really. Ordered from the same place at the same time. I assume there is some kind of oil or residue on them. I've wiped with acetone and scrubbed with heavy duty degreaser, but not sure it's making any difference. Thanks!


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Your pics didn't come through.
I worked for a company that built salt spreaders back in the day , sometimes the customers would spec out Corten ( instead of the more common lowcarb steel or stainless steel).
I wonder if a salt water spray would speed up the process.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are they going to be outside or indoors? 

I always liked the flap wheel non directional finish that you can put on steel. You are going to have to do some sanding/grinding to get that rust off or treat with some sort of rust remover. Be cognizant that it might etch the stone if they get in contact with each other.


----------



## jlutsky (Nov 16, 2015)

Did the pictures come through now? This is an outdoor water feature. The ultimate look is supposed to be rusted corten.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Donno 'bout corten, but any steel project I want to have a rust look, I spray with vinegar or bleach,...

Btw,... All yer pictures are showin' for me,...


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

You have several alternatives.

1) Wait it out. You'll eventually get the look you want with time, and the scratches will disappear.
2) Use an angle grinder. You will have to be careful, because you want to preserve what ever grain you have parallel to the long axis, and this can be difficult in-situ with a angle grinder.
3) Blend it parallel to the long axis. All tools for this use a belt or wheel, some can be rented and all will have difficulty reaching some spots. You have three choices here:
I: Standard belt grinder, and expect to destroy several belts

II: 6" straight grinder. Many rental shops have these. The flapper wheels are expensive, but the results can be good. This tool takes the most muscle to use, and could be dangerous to you, the tool or the piece.

III: A purpose built blending grinder. These could be difficult to rent, but are safer than (II). 

Not an endorsement in the least, but this company has a good selection, and there web site may help in your research
https://www.ohiopowertool.com/c-165-electric-sanders-polishers.aspx


----------

